# Merseyside show



## jandan (May 5, 2009)

Just 3 days to go and I am getting nervous for a couple of reasons - my 2 both need their 3rd cert to get their titles, so finger, toes, eyes everything crossed it will also be the first show that I will be on my own as my friend who I usually go with will be on holiday. So anyone who sees a pale ghost hanging around the burmese section come and say Hi.

"Good Luck to everyone showing this weekend"


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

good luck for saturday!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hope all goes well for everyone at the show on saturday but i have pulled out of the two shows i was doing this month due to other pressing matters ie belle and babies 

Ps if any 1 has a catologue from the show on saturday if they could let me know how many blue adult girls were entered in the bsh section as it would of been mona's 1st show as an adult

Many thanks Alan


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

that's a shame you can't go to the shows, is there no one else who can look after the babies? or, even take your girl to the shows for you?


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Bia

Just dont want to risk picking up any infections then bringing it back and putting the kittens at risk as there was some infection going round in january at one show if i remember rightly.

Rather be ultra cautious.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Hi Bia
> 
> Just dont want to risk picking up any infections then bringing it back and putting the kittens at risk as there was some infection going round in january at one show if i remember rightly.
> 
> Rather be ultra cautious.


That was a nasty one, I beleive a cat in the semi longhair section actually died

How are the little bubs?


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Jen

I believe things have settle down and they are starting to come on a treat

Pic post in pic section


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I will be there too, Jandan, come and find me in the HP and BSH sections! You do know me LOL.

I am nervous too as the two Selkirks are trying for their first PC and CC, the show being the first one they can do so now they are at champ status - VERY exciting! - and the two HPs are each trying for their first Grand Master certificate as this is also the first show doing the new HP classes.

VERY excited but nervous too LOL

Carol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> I will be there too, Jandan, come and find me in the HP and BSH sections! You do know me LOL.
> 
> I am nervous too as the two Selkirks are trying for their first PC and CC, the show being the first one they can do so now they are at champ status - VERY exciting! - and the two HPs are each trying for their first Grand Master certificate as this is also the first show doing the new HP classes.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your Selkirks Dont forget lots of piccies


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Good luck Carol. I'm ped petting it in July.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> I will be there too, Jandan, come and find me in the HP and BSH sections! You do know me LOL.
> 
> I am nervous too as the two Selkirks are trying for their first PC and CC, the show being the first one they can do so now they are at champ status - VERY exciting! - and the two HPs are each trying for their first Grand Master certificate as this is also the first show doing the new HP classes.
> 
> ...


Echo everything she just said - trying not to be toooooooo nervous


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Echo everything she just said - trying not to be toooooooo nervous


Best of luck, I cant wait for the results tommorow. I wonder who will get the 1st champion


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Best of luck, I cant wait for the results tommorow. I wonder who will get the 1st champion


Honestly no idea but would say either Wyrewood Conqueror or Curlu Nate 

With the premiers I think a girl might snatch that one as there are only 3 or 4 female neuters about and there are many more really good boys who are on an equal footing!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Have you goy 3 shows lined up for your boys? It would be brill if you could get the 1st premier


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Have you goy 3 shows lined up for your boys? It would be brill if you could get the 1st premier


Um no I haven't  - in fact as it stands at the moment they aren't entered in anything else! I am very slack at the mo - will go sort my entries out!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

OOOH, DO hope it's Curlu Nate LOL but in all honesty think it will be William (Wyrewood Conqueror) - he is older, bigger and more mature and ... unbeaten in Opens to date! As for the first Prem, so much depends on how far the owners are willing to travel in the first few months I think, if there is one at, say, the first possible 4 or 5 shows. then they would stand the best chance simply by being out there more.

Carol


----------

